

Compound Tagging - Next Big Thing - poneppo
http://wire.ms/gMc5Ta

======
stuntgoat
Does this mean that 'tags' can now to be used for more objective sorting of
data, such as a multi-dimensional Dewey Decimal System? If so, I hope these
tags are appropriately applied to each work- I would hate to miss out on
content simply because it was tagged haphazardly.

I imagined tags to be useful for classifying content in a subjective manner.
Tags are to content as blogs are to events.

